
A Visit to the Large Scale Systems Museum - eaguyhn
http://www.righto.com/2019/10/a-visit-to-large-scale-systems-museum.html
======
bklaasen
In Western Europe, I can highly recommend Geert Rolf's "House for Retired and
Aged Computers"[1] a few kilometres west of Nijmegen, in the Netherlands.

It's a private museum focusing mostly on DEC and Sun hardware. Many of the
machines run. Geert is a wonderful, enthusiastic and knowledge guide with a
trove of DEC lore. Someone needs to sit down with him and record an oral
history!

[1] [http://www.bejaardecomputers.nl/index-
en.html](http://www.bejaardecomputers.nl/index-en.html)

